

Whats the most intellectual joke you know? - sralexander
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1h1cyg/whats_the_most_intellectual_joke_you_know/

======
Inception
Two guys walk into a bar. The first guy says "I'll have H2O." The second guy
says "I'll have H2O too." The second guy dies.

------
sralexander
Best: Entropy isn't what it used to be

